# How large at 14 weeks?



## XPistolX

How large should a 14 week old male gsd be? Can anyone give me a weight and height range?


----------



## littledmc17

Brady weighed 12lbs at 8 weeks so I would say 16- 20lbs


----------



## chevysmom

Chevy (male) weighed 31.7 lbs at 15 weeks, not sure on height.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch

All pups can grow differently just like kids.
Here is a "guide"
http://www.mygermanshepherdpuppy.com

Where are you from in Southeast Missouri? That's where I am too. 100 miles south of St. Louis


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: XPistolXHow large should a 14 week old male gsd be? Can anyone give me a weight and height range?


There is no "should". Even at that age, they can vary greatly.

An "average" is considered by a lot of folks to be: double their age. So at 14 weeks, 14+14=28. So "roughly" 28lbs.


----------



## JKlatsky

Argos was a tank until about 7 months when he kind of stopped putting on weight and changed the way he was growing, he was about 37 lbs at 14 weeks. But of course he grew very FAST, and I've seen other dogs grow more slowly. A good way to guess final size is the parents. A lot also depends on the build of your dog. I've seen males range on average from 75-95lbs. 

I found the growth charts to be pretty good approximations. You'll notice for the males it's about 10 lbs for every months, like 2 months=20lbs 3 months=30 lbs 4 months=40 lbs and so on. 

Argos was always just a few lbs over until he slowed down. At 15 months he's right around 80lbs. I think he'll finish out around 85 when he's done filling out.


----------



## XPistolX

Thanks. I was thinking that he was a little on the small side but Im not sure, I dont know his weight, not until he goes to the vet. Crooked, Im in Iron county. Nice to meet ya! =]


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: XPistolXThanks. I was thinking that he was a little on the small side but Im not sure, I dont know his weight, not until he goes to the vet. Crooked, Im in Iron county. Nice to meet ya! =]


How tall is he?


----------



## BlackGSD

Also wanted to add, I know someone that has a male that was smaller than my female pup at the same age, and now as an adult, he weighs 85lbs and is on the thin side. 
(My pup will be 13 weeks tomorrow.) When she was exactly 12 weeks she was 16.5 iches tall and weighed 23 1/2 lbs.


----------



## XPistolX

How exactly do you measure them? He wont hold still long enough, lol.


----------



## XPistolX

I could measure him later when I have someone here to help me.


----------



## dOg

Years ago, some guy named John put this spreadsheet up here,
which I grabbed and charted my pup against.










There is also an old wive's tale that goes the weight @ 16 wks x2 = adult weight...which doesn't of course count for any issues or anomalies but is generally close.


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: XPistolXHow exactly do you measure them? He wont hold still long enough, lol.


What I do is have a "yummy" treat, (I use cheese or chicken) kneel or sit on the floor, (or you can put him on a table or on top of a large crate if you have one.) get him to stand up and hold the treat in your hand (so it barely sticks out so he has to work to get it.) right in front of his nose so he is concentrating on the treat. If he won't stay standing, you can put your other hand under his stomach to encourage him to stay standing. Since you will have help, have the other person place a "yard stick" next to his shoulders (put the end on the floor by his front feet.). You measure the highest point of his shoulder blades. You may not be able to get a mesurement down the the fraction of an inch, but you can get pretty darn close.

Does this make sense?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Click here for tons of info and how to get the Excel chart posted. So you can track the growth and compare!


----------



## dOg

Thanks for that link....I didn't think the search function went that far back in time.
Looking that over, I see Jon is from the next township to me!
Small world!


----------



## RAtactical

Hi everyone
Odin is a 14 week male and is 34 lbs, huge paws and ears and he actually looks a bit thin so I know he’s not overweight.


----------

